# My heart is broken, why is it so hard.



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

My horses <3 lots of feeling here.
Its so ~Hard~ - YouTube



Edit: I tried to make it so that the video showed up here but all I could settle for was a link, sorry guys :/


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Bumpoo?!


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

Can you tell us what is the problem?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The video was neat but I'm not sure if I got it....


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, not getting the connection.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ohwell dont worry then. It was just a video showing feelings. And how my horses make me feel better about myself sometimes.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> Ohwell dont worry then. It was just a video showing feelings. And how my horses make me feel better about myself sometimes.


I thought it was a cry for help... think suicide here... glad I was off base.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh hell no! I make videos on my feelings, I like to make videos haha. It was not a cry for suicide lol.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Its very soulful music and the cinematography is good, timing also good. But, to be honest, the words, "My heart is broken" kind of had me expecting somthing really bad. They are pretty strong words.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

If anything, it would seem that horses _heal_ hearts- not break them.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Exactly Endiku  

Nah Tiny, Nothing to be worried about, everything is working out well since I made this video. Im gonna have to make an upbeat one now  I tend to make a video based on my feelings haha.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

It reminded me of a great country song full of emotion!
very creative!
when I am having a bad day all I have to do is hug on one of my horses & I feel better...thanks for making this!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Glad you like it Eclipse  I know, their hugs can mean so much somedays!


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

I got it. c: I guess only other YouTubers get stuff like that? But, I love it!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha Maybe so :3 Gad you like it!


----------

